# Busan, South Korea



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

很漂亮 怎么那里也有龙门石窟啊 河南洛阳也有一个诶


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos (Younggung temple) are really good


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Really a great vity
thank for pics!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

amazing city


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

cool pictures :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Both architecture and natural setting looks stunning! Underrated city


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC

40 stairs


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> pics from DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

more pics from DC


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pic from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice:cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

skyscrapercity said:


> Thanks, Mussoda.
> Your contribution is really appreciated here.


^^ oh, you're welcome.. 
Busan skyline and cityscapes get being attractive more and more,, and this thread will be ample with it.. nice thread !


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

wonderful photos :cheers:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

I really love this buliding,


----------



## runstad matt (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW! I don't know if it is because these pics are just so incredible or that Busan is really that breathtaking?? It looks more modern and clean than virtually every other major metropolitan city I've traveled to in Asia, including Tokyo, Osaka, Shanghai, Seoul, and Taipei. Only Hong Kong would give Busan a run for it's money for best skyline in Asia.

Again, WOW! STUNNING! I'm SOLD ON BUSAN!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The desing of that building is very nice


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

citypia said:


> I really love this buliding,


This building will be like this, one of these
I am really excited.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That building will be great indeed... i noticed that its complex (4 buildings)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

What's she doing?


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics frm DC

The sand festival


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC

LOTTE Hotel









Photographers


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> pics from DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I see those pics, they almost make me think that China is an Evil.
Look how *happy, free, and prosperous* they are. Look at those buildings rising and citizens smiling on streets and beaches... 
And then, there is another Korea Called DPRK... *created, controlled, and devastated* by an (evil and selfish) existence called China. 
If there is anybody who's from People's Republic of China upset about my comment here, think about if I said anything wrong.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sometimes Busan reminds me of an ultra-modern version of Rio de Janeiro  Love how the foreign population is growing in Korea as well, it gives a more "multicultural" vibe :lol::nuts::banana:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

skyscrapercity said:


> pics from DC



WoW :shocked::uh:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Mussoda said:


> WoW :shocked::uh:


These towers are around 300m.
These towers will change Busan' skyline, upgrading to the world's standard.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

But The king of this Haeundae beach will be these tower
The height of tallest one is 512m with 118 stories.


















The construction already started
The Demolition fot the towers


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

wow that seems a crazy project

im not going to say I like the towers design, but it surely is interesting ^^


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

This is an amazing city... I love how their is so much creative artwork placed everywhere!

It really does look multicultural too.. thats so cool!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Mussoda said:


> great ! :cheers:


Thank you, Mussoda.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

picture from DCINSIDE


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

(picture from DCINSIDE)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent ones are indeed great


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pic from DCINSIDE


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

(pics from DCINSIDE)


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

(pics from DCINSIDE)
Be careful! huge.

A part of distant skyline of Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo-updates about Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC

The one of famous hotels in Busan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

cool :cheers:


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Korea’s Santorini.” “Korea’s Machu Picchu.” “Lego Village.” These are the many nicknames the Busan neighborhood of Gamcheon 2-dong— Taegeukdo Village—has earned over the years.

Due to the position of the village, it is virtually bathed in sunlight from sunrise to sunset, making the Santorini comparisons all the more apt. More importantly, the sunlight accentuates the light hues of the village. From above, it looks like a quilt of blue roofs and pink and yellow walls. The cubicle homes are stacked one upon another almost like matchboxes and Legos, a product of a time when space was at a premium.

Taegeukdo Village presents a beautiful panorama from above, but to really appreciate its beauty, you need to jump in and wander about the alleys


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Night view panorama 
pic from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

one more


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pic from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

edit


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

edit


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Dalmaji Hills in Haeundae Area of Busan:


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

A city with great landscapes.
Can compete with Vancouver of the West.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


>


Literally, 海雲臺


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscraper03 said:


> Literally, 海雲臺


Wow, You literally know what Haeundae means.
You are so smart.

Yes, Haeundae means 'the place of sea and cloud' literally, as we can see the picture.

Also, Haeundae originated from the famous scholar, Choi chi won, in Shiila kingdom 1200 years ago.
Heaun was Choi chi won 's nick name, ho(호).
He loved this place so much and this place was named after his nick name.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of the best, very nice photos of Busan are here in this page :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pic from DC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ If the previous posts (photos) were just very nice, that photo above its great :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics by 엔죠(nzeo)
Some photos was taken few years ago.(not recent photos)


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

This picture is so cool, totally AWESOME! 
It is like a scene from a SF movie.

But it looks a little bit scary in some way. I don't why I feel that way.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

citypia said:


> This picture is so cool, totally AWESOME!
> It is like a scene from a SF movie.
> 
> But it looks a little bit scary in some way. I don't why I feel that way.


As for building supertall buildings densely in such a beautiful beach like a Heaundae, most people are divided by two opinions extremely.

The one is that a welcoming the birth of amazing skyine along the seaside as a positive opinion.

The other is that those man-made structures ruin the natural beauty as a negative opinion.

I think both are true in other ways, even if I am a fan of skyscrapers .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Busan as always


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> As for building supertall buildings densely in such a beautiful beach like a Heaundae, most people are divided by two opinions extremely.
> 
> The one is that a welcoming the birth of amazing skyine along the seaside as a positive opinion.
> 
> ...


Yeah, some people shout out with excitement while others deplore the devastation of natural beauty.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those u/c towers in Busan will give a great skyline in the city in few years, like this one:


>


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pic from DC


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ cool!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos indeed


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those u/c twin towers here from the design so far are looking very nice


skyscrapercity said:


>


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> Those u/c twin towers here from the design so far are looking very nice


The design of those twin towers are like these.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> The design of those twin towers are like these.



Frankly, as a korean, I don't like this design at all.
These towers don't look beautiful to my eyes.
Beside, the height of these towers are not that tall, rather short.
Towers of 265m high won't stand out among the neighbors in the future.
Solomon Group has to build WBC intead of building these twin towers, WBC the palace.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pic from DC










By the way, this rendering ia quite ugly from bad angle


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pic from DC


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Amazing!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan will have more 15 buildings over 200m soon when those U/C towers are completed 
Bust Busan really need a supertall iconic tower like this.

Busan Lotte Tower, 510m

















Haeundae triple square resort, 517m


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

But my favorite supertall in Busan is definitely WBC solomon tower, even though this tower is rather short, 450m

So beaufitul!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

The CEO of Lotteshopping CO. LTD announced that Lotte tower will be U/C next month, November.
I can't wait.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for posting the renderings/project images from those twin and not only towers, especially ones that i comment before


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

citypia said:


> The CEO of Lotteshopping CO. LTD announced that Lotte tower will be U/C next month, November.
> I can't wait.


This is the future image of Busan in 2015


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from the Cruise
pics from DC






























From the mountain


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

This is so cool!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pic from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## gfretre4 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Busa ship hub port*






copyright http://ibusan.tistory.com

Busan ship port. I like ship and port especially busan and mock-po. These ports have some attractive from tourism.

Kind of nostalgia. Also i like 60~70s korea ordinary house. Very smart and cozy. 

Very huge ship port almost just one month 1005400 TEU.

Korea No 1 port!!!

I think if connect with japan through under the sea tunnel. Port becoming more than now.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Edit


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

What are they doing in the sea? swimming? or a kind of sports something?









BTW, beautiful pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos are indeed very nice


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Misty, magical


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice photos from Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Did they do an addition to Bexco or just change the roofline? It looks much better now, not just a long box  

And those new condo towers just east of Lotte Hotel look really nice, those must have just been completed. You can see them clearly 4th pic from the bottom of Shrek's set to the left of Lotte. Damn Busan is dense and always adding more!


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice pictures, one question though: why do the streets often look empty/with low traffic?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Time of day, just a coincidence. :dunno:
Busan isn't empty, this isn't Dubai!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Conqnot said:


> Nice pictures, one question though: why do the streets often look empty/with low traffic?


As a matter of fact, Busan is quite notorious for its heavy traffic due to old hilly roads.
Also, crowd of people usually pour into streets, streets are crowed with people, bustling with life.



seaniscoming said:


> photos ny Neozzang



Maybe, pictures in this forum are focused more skyscrapers and U/C sites,
That is why streets often look empty or low traffic, I guess.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^^

I see, thanks for the answer


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

cute chairs


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Lovely photo.
The sand beach can be the children's playground.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, cool pictures, sean:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Another Chris said:


> seaniscoming said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen that Alien before! He was in Bangkok two years ago outside of Siam Square!
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
beautiful photos all, especially post 242....:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Edit


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures from DCINSIDE


Finally, it topped out!


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Those supertalls look amazing and a great addition to Busan's skyline!!:banana:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan had always been overshadowed by Seoul for a long time.
Finally, Busan come on the scene, appearing on the world stage.
Busan will put her name on the world when supertalls are completed.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Edit


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

A picture from DCINSIDE


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Can anyone answer my previous question about BEXCO... Did they change the roofline on it or do an expansion? It looks different from when I was living there in 2008. I swear Busan is starting to look like a miniature Hong Kong with these new towers over 250 and 300m popping up. It has the water, the curvy mountainous coastline and a heavily lit skyline... Wow, I hope it does start to get more recognition on the world stage.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Those nighshots are AWESOME!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> photos by likephoto


This photo is beautiful.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

mello said:


> Can anyone answer my previous question about BEXCO... Did they change the roofline on it or do an expansion? It looks different from when I was living there in 2008. I swear Busan is starting to look like a miniature Hong Kong with these new towers over 250 and 300m popping up. It has the water, the curvy mountainous coastline and a heavily lit skyline... Wow, I hope it does start to get more recognition on the world stage.


BEXCO has been doing an exapansion to compete with other convention centers like COEX,EXCO,kINTEX and Songdo convention center in Korea.
But I don't know about the roofline change of BEXCO. Really sorry!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

picture from website named DCINSIDE.COM









pictures by 남한국의 수도


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates about Busan and especially the night ones


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This photo is just great:


>


:applause:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

seaniscoming said:


> photos by redchicken(빨간닭)


^^^^ Nice firework!


----------



## seb2000 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## seb2000 (Mar 1, 2011)

I really liked this city!


----------



## seb2000 (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it the second largest city of Korea?????


----------



## seb2000 (Mar 1, 2011)

How far away is it from North Korea??????


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

seb2000 said:


> How far away is it from North Korea??????


Busan is in the far southeast of South Korea. No north to worry about there.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

seb2000 said:


> Is it the second largest city of Korea?????


Yes, Busan is the second largest city in Korea.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

It really is looking like a down-sized Hong Kong!! :banana::lol:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

picture by 창원人


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! I just saw the korean movie Haendae. It took place in Busan. The movie was not so good, it was far too comical for being a movie about a tsunami and the actors were over acting, but it was nice to see the scenes from Busan.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by Sliversky


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Epic!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Edit


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

citypia said:


> pictures by 南韓國의 首都


This picture is the same angle of the picture below.



seaniscoming said:


> CREDIT : picture by To-Fu-Rock
> Picture from Flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/sirtyler/5671718416/in/photostream


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

what a thread, what a city!!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by ㅁㄴㅇㄹ


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^Mysterious!


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful city with nice setting!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by 보슬보슬


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

citypia said:


> Pictures by 南韓國의 首都


This is an older photo by now. I'd love to see a photo from this perspective with all the new towers that have gone up (IBC Palace, The Zenith, I'Park Marina).


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by ijlw


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by ijlw


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> Pictures by 南韓國의 首都


These towers look fantastic.


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Stunning, awesome, amazing, futuristic! I am speechless!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

I want to gooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

cctv 4,DanDong VS Busan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by Jeong, Sungju(정성주), jsj630126


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by ijlw


This building looks good when seen in close-up.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for update!
Busan is better than Seoul!
Go Busan!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

picture by 흐름


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing updates, guys!!! :banana:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

citypia said:


> pictures by Jeong, Sungju(정성주), jsj630126


This picture was taken few months ago. Not a recent picture.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by 南韓國의 首都
All pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Heaundae Bikini contest in Busan*

This contest aims to promote Busan's tourism and healthy beach culture.

All pictures frm GOODDAY http://www.gooddaysports.co.kr/contest/


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by ijlw


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by 부산갈매기













































picture by ㄷㄱ


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Pictures by 다대-인




























One more pic by ijlw(from DCINSIDE)


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

picture by Neozzang


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

picture by ijlw


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

citypia said:


> picture by Neozzang


I love Misil's portrait.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

seaniscoming said:


>


The woman's thigh muscle is thicker and bigger than man's. :lol:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Edit


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ damn that's amazing!:banana:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by ㄱㄷ


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by Neozzang


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Edit


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

beautiful foggy scenery! love it!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by gimga4


Stunning!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

delete


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by gimga4


one more very similar picture

picture by lim301


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

citypia said:


> Stunning!


I'd say "frightening"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Edit


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

delete


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

delete


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

delete


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by ㄷㄱ


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

seaniscoming said:


> one more very similar picture
> 
> picture by lim301


Awesome picture!
It looks like a painting.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Edit


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by 대발이


The wizard of OZ,
This is first time to see colorful sand work.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

delete


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

delete


----------



## Afoort (Sep 2, 2006)

Busan is a very big city :O


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

citypia said:


> pictures by gimga4(타관)


Let me think of HongKong,

Its too bad that my Corea trip never have a stop in Busan.... will visit Corea again !!!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

citypia said:


> pictures by bmjang0411


Beautiful


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by 대발이


I like this sand work the most.
Heungbu and Nolbu


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures ㄷㅎㅁㄱ


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome.....:cheers1:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by 다대-인


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

cool :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

+1  :cheers:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ Thanks


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

photo by 이야


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

First time I see this bridge form that side. Thanks.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Edit


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by xhd1217


Great!


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

his picture-making technique is also very cool & beautiful objects in photos :banana:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

delete


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

cool shooting techniques & background is also interesting :banana:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

^^ Busan is truly defining itself with those iconic new skyscrapers as an Ocean/Marine City!!:banana: When will Seoul catch up with more 250-300m hno:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

More to come






nails care
http://www.mygogowebs.com/


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by dd


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by JS's favorite things
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rampanto/5892270773/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

*View of Busan Centum City at Night*










*credits to: dcinside.com*


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by 南韓國의 首都


I am impressed. Well done. Is it better if those skyscrapers not too closed to the water?


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Picture by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ Nice


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscapes taken very beautiful & vivid


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!
Busan is an incredible city!
WONDERFUL!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Taifun
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Taifun


It looks like scenes from the movie.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great photos from Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

BIFC said:


>


...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No more city vs city stuff!


----------



## momo45 (Aug 29, 2011)

Omo.. Busan have a beautiful scenery and highrise ever!! Cool pict, amazing skyline!! fantastic skyline!!
I really love Busan and Korea!! 
since the Hallyu wave affects many citizens of Indonesia. I really want to visit Seoul and Korea 

Look so amazing!! Culture, skyline, food, fashion and many more (especially hallyu) GREAT!!


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Busan's Skyline*


a7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw Zenith was testing the light last night. Pok-a-dot LED lighting on the fins. Looked very nice I might add!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful night shots of Busan.....thanks.:cheers1:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

brianmoon85 said:


> *Busan's Skyline*
> 
> 
> a7 by Yurimoon, on Flickr
> ...


nice


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

All pictures from DCINSIDE(photos by ㄷㅎㅁㄱ


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

^^:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures from DCINSIDE( Picture by Nzeozzang)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN-Seomyeon rotary


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 MerryChristmas - PUSAN


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 mR.Son.Photo님의 해운대해수욕장/海雲臺海水浴場/Haeundae Beach


Flickr에서 mR.Son.Photo님의 해운대해수욕장 모래축제/Haeundae Sand Festival


Flickr에서 mR.Son.Photo님의 해운대해수욕장/海雲臺海水浴場/Haeundae Beach


Flickr에서 mR.Son.Photo님의 신세계백화점 센텀시티/Centum City


Flickr에서 mR.Son.Photo님의 신세계백화점 센텀시티/Centum City


----------



## momo45 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wheres Busan international Film Festival will be held??


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Great!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

momo45 said:


> Wheres Busan international Film Festival will be held??


Centum city(Suyoung bay) in Busan, near Haeundae beach.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures from DCINSIDE

Picture by smoothcriminal


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

skyscrapercity said:


>


Nice Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 BIFF=Busan International Film Festival


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Gwangalli Beach


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Gwangalli Beach


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Gwangalli Beach


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Gwangalli beach


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 near 40 Steps


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 40 Steps


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Anchang village project


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Sanbok Street Project


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Sanbok Street Project


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Anchang village project


Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 P1030193


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^I love the shots, especially @ Gwangalli.:yes:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 리 Phelps Photography님의 Yonggungsa's View





skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 [email protected]님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Very nice temple by the seashore! :cheers:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 clickbeetle님의 Freedom Of Expression


I love this picture

*I WON FREE AT LAST!*


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Sanbok Street Project
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 Emily Berçir Zimmerman님의 Sanbok Street Project


I hope that these old run-down villages are not torn down and replaced high rise buildings in the name of redevelopment.
Like these pictures, the old favela can be reborn as an artist towns for the many poor artists, filming location and even tourist attraction.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Seokbulsa Temple


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Seokbulsa Temple


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Seokbulsa Temple


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Seokbulsa Temple


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Big tour boat, bigger buildings


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Women collecting shellfish


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Going for a swim, tubes in tow


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Summer's a season, so is youth


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Taking it easy


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Gwangalli Beach


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Surf's not up


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Gulliver


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Rupunzel


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Sand dune surfing


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 bakawali84님의 A night with Dongbaek View,Busan..I love Busan


Flickr에서 bakawali84님의 Dongbaek Park view


Flickr에서 bakawali84님의 reflection for Haeundae


Flickr에서 bakawali84님의 haeundae HDR


Flickr에서 bakawali84님의 Busan.....


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 erasmusa님의 IMG_2638


Flickr에서 erasmusa님의 IMG_2645


Flickr에서 erasmusa님의 IMG_2446


Flickr에서 erasmusa님의 IMG_2447


Flickr에서 erasmusa님의 IMG_2440


Flickr에서 erasmusa님의 Haedong Yonggungsa


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 renan4님의 Haeundae (Busan)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Busan Tower


Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Korean Girl


Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Skyscape


Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 err..


Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Condominiums 1


Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Condominiums 2


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 ginkarasu님의 Cae la tarde en Pusán


Flickr에서 ginkarasu님의 Playa de Haeundae y Dongbaek


Flickr에서 ginkarasu님의 La pequeña Virginia Woolfe


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on how the Real Estate market is doing in South Korea right now? I've heard from a few people on skycraperpage that things are starting to falter and many proposed towers will be shelved. How are all of those units in Haeundae doing right now? Are they selling... It seems like Busan has built so many luxury units and I was curious to see if they were able to be purchased.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ Hi, mello
According to NEWS yesterday, the real estate market in Busan is booming.
The news say that the suppies are tripled to meet the demand the year.


Source (Sorry, it is written in korean.)
http://http://www.segye.com/Articles/NEWS/ECONOMY/Article.asp?aid=20111221005967&subctg1=&subctg2=

http://http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2011/12/21/0200000000AKR20111221176000051.HTML?did=1179m


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

mello said:


> I've heard from a few people on skycraperpage that things are starting to falter and *many proposed towers will be shelved*.


Actually, some proposed towers will be shelved due to the financial problems but many towers are still underway.

Especially this year, 118 floors tower, the *NEW* king of Heaundae, just returned as a proof of Busan's booming.

PS : The randering of these towers is a little changed.









The construction site Last summer(July, 2011)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

The price of apartment in Busan is going up by 13.45% this year, the second highest in korea just right next to Jeonbuk province, while Seoul metropolitan is going down a little bit.
However the real estate market in korea is not that good. The construction companies have slumed this year while overseas construction works are properous, thanks to middle east.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

mello said:


> It seems like Busan has built so many luxury units and I was curious to see if they were able to be purchased.


Many japanese, especially korean japanese, are buying many luxury units in Busan after radiation leak and earthquake to find a safe place as a their second home.
Also, many rich seoulites are buying many luxury units as a vacation home.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Augusto Esteves님의 City and sand


Flickr에서 Augusto Esteves님의 Two towers


Flickr에서 Augusto Esteves님의 #4


Flickr에서 Augusto Esteves님의 Through the mist


Flickr에서 Augusto Esteves님의 Misty



Flickr에서 Augusto Esteves님의 Sponge cascade


Flickr에서 Augusto Esteves님의 Forever


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 renan4님의 Haeundae (Busan)


Fantastic!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 빨간닭


Closer look


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 해운대인(from DCINSIDE)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Picture by zzz(from DCINSIDE)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 model337님의 ZI-201111-B-009-07b_05b


Flickr에서 model337님의 ZI-201111-B-006-32c


Flickr에서 model337님의 ZI-201102-B-004-04b


Flickr에서 model337님의 ZI-201102-B-003-17b


Flickr에서 model337님의 ZI-201102-B-006-10b


Flickr에서 model337님의 ZI-201102-B-005-25b


Flickr에서 model337님의 ZI-201102-B-005-13b


Flickr에서 model337님의 T2-201105-B-002-17b


Flickr에서 model337님의 ZI-201111-B-009-09c


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> Picture by zzz(from DCINSIDE)


Fantastic!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ +1


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 南韓國의 首都


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 양산신도시(from DCINSIDE)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by GOODDAYSPORTS


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Busan Bridge


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Nampo - Busan


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Jagalchi Raw fish Village


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Jagalchi Raw Fish Village


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Nampo - Busan



Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 DSC_1897


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 DSC_1792


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Nampo


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Yongdusan Park - Busan


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Yongdusan Park - Busan


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Yongdusan Park - Busan


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Yongdusan Park - Busan


Flickr에서 mariana.loureiro님의 Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 To-Fu RocK님의 Busan Lights


Flickr에서 To-Fu RocK님의 Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 To-Fu RocK님의 Oryukdo Islets, Busan


Flickr에서 To-Fu RocK님의 Yonggungsa Temple Lanterns


Flickr에서 To-Fu RocK님의 Yonggungsa Temple


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by ijlw(from DCINSIDE)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> Pictures by ijlw(from DCINSIDE)


Epic! :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Photo by sniper


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 alexbrn님의 Busan Skyline


Flickr에서 alexbrn님의 Palé de Cz


Flickr에서 alexbrn님의 Haeundae Beach


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 at the beach in Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 at the beach in Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 
Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 at the beach in Busanttp://www.flickr.com/photos/dougerino/6281802503/]at the beach in Busan[/url]


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 at the beach in Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 at the beach in Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 at the beach in Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 at the beach in Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 Busan


Flickr에서 Dougerino님의 Busan


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics from Busan... very modern country....:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Great City! HK in NE Asia! :lol:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Day 730: 31/12/11 - Success!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 achtgrau님의 Cityscape Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 제목 없음


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 TimGrey님의 Zenith Towers Sunset


Flickr에서 TimGrey님의 Zenith Towers B+W


Flickr에서 TimGrey님의 APEC House


Flickr에서 TimGrey님의 Busan Cityscape


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting wonderful pictures.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by ZZ


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Pictures by ㅋㅋㅋㅋ


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by ㅋㅋ


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by CHYORISH


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Picture by ㅋㅋㅋ


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Picture by 부산의 매력

From article in Korean newspaper


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 zeegs님의 Busan, South Korea


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Canonite81님의 EDITV3_9096


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

skyscrapercity said:


> Picture by 부산의 매력
> 
> From article in Korean newspaper


What is this article about?


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

aquaticko said:


> What is this article about?


Sort of like I want to go to Busan to see the old and new/ traditional and modern


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 Canonite81님의 EDITV3_9096



lovely shot from Busan...:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

aquaticko said:


> What is this article about?



Like Brianmoon85 already said, the article is about Busan's big contrast, which the new skyscraper meets old and narrow back alleys in a city. 

The headline says that Busan is a intersection of the alleys and skyscrapers....I want to go there.


seaniscoming said:


> pictures by ZZ





brianmoon85 said:


>


----------



## Tamas (Jan 25, 2012)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 Canonite81님의 EDITV3_9096


Wow...that's my photo!! Cool to see it randomly pop up on the internet...great site you guys have here, I'm glad you liked my shot  



Linguine said:


> lovely shot from Busan...:cheers:


Thanks very much! I absolutely love Busan...such a beautiful, lively, positive city!

If you guys are interested, check out the rest of my Flickr (lots of Korea stuff in there) http://www.flickr.com/tamasv


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Tamas said:


> Wow...that's my photo!! Cool to see it randomly pop up on the internet...great site you guys have here, I'm glad you liked my shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a wonderful and skillful photographer indeed.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 MelC.님의 Enjoying the View


Flickr에서 MelC.님의 View of Busan from the Ferry


Flickr에서 MelC.님의 On the Ferry to the Oryukdo Islands


Flickr에서 MelC.님의 Lighthouse on one of the Oryukdo Islands


Flickr에서 MelC.님의 Taking a Ferry Around Orykudo Islands


Flickr에서 MelC.님의 View from Ferry


Flickr에서 MelC.님의 Eyeing Man Candy on the Beach (Billboard)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity;87955738
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/melclettenberg/5806225675/ said:


> [/url]
> Flickr에서 MelC.님의 View of Busan from the Ferry


Nice skyline from the ferry.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8741


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8742


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8743


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8745


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_9044


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_9005


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8984


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8998


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8967


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8957


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8944


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8939


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8937


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8925


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8869


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8889


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_8751


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_9027


Flickr에서 esbynum님의 IMG_9036


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 juanjolostium님의 south korea: in search of kimchi #22


Flickr에서 juanjolostium님의 south korea: in search of kimchi #60


Flickr에서 juanjolostium님의 south korea: in search of kimchi #53


Flickr에서 juanjolostium님의 south korea: in search of kimchi #57


Flickr에서 juanjolostium님의 south korea: in search of kimchi #33


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 vue de l'hotel


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 vue de la chambre


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 vue de la chambre


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 mer de lanternes


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 couleurs


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 fete de bouddha


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 lanternes


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 temple　en bord de mer


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 panorama


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 corniche


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 corniche


Flickr에서 jmarnaud님의 plage


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 juanjolostium님의 south korea: in search of kimchi #22


So colorful indeed!


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

albertobusy said:


> from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


^^ Great B/W picture.
Simple but powerful
I love the reflection on the water.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by knet2d


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 kgong23님의 Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 cholmondelly님의 Gwangali Beach at Night


Flickr에서 cholmondelly님의 Greg Rowing


Flickr에서 cholmondelly님의 View of the Beach from the Bay


Flickr에서 cholmondelly님의 Busan in the Distance


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> Pictures by knet2d


The color and atmostphere of picture is so sublime.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Picture by Chyorish(Park June chul)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by e59eagle


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by ㅋㅋ


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics from Busan....kay:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

+1


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Taylor'D Pictures님의 Pusan, Korea 2


Flickr에서 Taylor'D Pictures님의 Pusan, Korea 1


Flickr에서 Taylor'D Pictures님의 Pusan, Korea 3


Flickr에서 Taylor'D Pictures님의 Pusan, Korea 4


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by 침연


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 kenichicorp님의 Gwangan Bridge (광안대교)


Flickr에서 kenichicorp님의 Apartments


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Cool black abd white photos :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great Busan skyline shots...kay:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Haeundae city


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Awesome BUSAN


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 renan4님의 Haeundae (Busan)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 ujuc님의 미포


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 matthews_world님의 Korea - Busan 4 (Original)


Flickr에서 matthews_world님의 Korea - Busan 3 (Original)


Flickr에서 matthews_world님의 Korea - Busan 5 (Original)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 hoho60님의 갈대


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 갈대


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 을숙도


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 을숙도


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 을숙도


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 sd-002


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 sd-008


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 sd-017


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 hoho60님의 Minrak waterside park


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 Minrak waterside park


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 Gwangalli Beach


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 Gwangalli Beach


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 Minrak waterside park


Flickr에서 hoho60님의 gwangan bridge


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 hoho60님의 갈대
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 hoho60님의 을숙도


Definately, this place, Eulsukdo, is the one of beautiful places in Busan.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 mariusz621님의 haeundae busan south korea


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Haeundae I'Park Marina Condominiums, Busan on a stormy day..


Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Days gone by....another cloudy day.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0279


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0272


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0298


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0302


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0336


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0400


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0166


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0552


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0824


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by ㅋㅋ










http://http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=304508&page=12&bbs=

Picture by ㅋㅋㅋ


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Justin Ornellas님의 Busan 해동용궁사


Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Lotte Departmental Store


Flickr에서 bakawali84님의 fly..fly..fly to the sky


Flickr에서 No real name님의 La vendeuse de robes et le chien (Don't make - Be)


Flickr에서 Eric Reichbaum님의 Sleeping Ajeossi


Flickr에서 James Wrightson님의 제목 없음


Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Couple


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 cameroonjb님의 Busan from Jangsan


Flickr에서 cameroonjb님의 Jangsan again


Flickr에서 cameroonjb님의 Gwangali Bridge-from Jangsan


Flickr에서 cameroonjb님의 Busan sunset


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by Nzeozzang


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by 신선짤매니아


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 For91days님의 Gondel-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Busan-Ropecar


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Geumjeongsanseong-South-Gate


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Manga-Punks


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Singles-in-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Free-Willy-Korea-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Mul-mil-myeon


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Biking-in-Korea


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Dolsot-Bibimbap


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Korean-Airline-Busan



Flickr에서 For91days님의 Clown-Baloon-Pumping


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Busan-Comic-World-2012


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Korean-Punks


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Busan-Dinosaur


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Happy-Wood


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Gold-Building-Busan


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Beautiful images from SK's second largest city. :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 SkyTree*KR님의 P1460518


Flickr에서 SkyTree*KR님의 P1460603


Flickr에서 SkyTree*KR님의 P1460615


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Picture by 想像


----------



## momo45 (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw Shin Min Ah in ad bilboard!!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Explosion 5000님의 Busan at Night


Flickr에서 Explosion 5000님의 Haeundae Market


Flickr에서 Explosion 5000님의 Korea-287_edit


Flickr에서 Explosion 5000님의 Fishing Busan


Flickr에서 Explosion 5000님의 Mr. Korea


Flickr에서 Explosion 5000님의 5 or 6 Islets


Flickr에서 Explosion 5000님의 APEC House


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> Picture by 홍이


Cool! Skylinw & yachts


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Wooooow! I loooove the way I'Park mimics the sails. Really beautiful!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by ㄷㄷ


----------



## momo45 (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ AWESOME !!


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Daebak!!! :banana:
Keep those pictures coming. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful shots from Busan...:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0037


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 DSC_0301


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 DSC_0017


Flickr에서 greginbusan님의 IMG_0380


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Busan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by Jovenes


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by 신선짤매니아


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by 이런씨










picture by 호박


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-4


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-6


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-1


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-7


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-30


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-27]


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-13


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-34


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 nermaleggycowiemuggy님의 Day05 Taejongdae


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-4
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-6
> ...


That was amazing!!! :cheers:


----------



## davieb55 (Jan 29, 2006)

While I suspect Domtoren may have been trolling, I think a lot of non Asians would honestly mistake that symbol for a swastika. Also worth noting, until quite recently there were a number of Adolph Hitler theme bars in Korea (ie swastikas on the walls, waiters in black shirts and swastika armbands, pictures of Adolph etc). I remember two alone in the PNU area of Busan. One was called 'Adolph Hitler Hof' and the other was called 'The Third Reich'. It became a bit of a scandal, with the Israeli and German Embassies and Simon Weisenthal Centre criticising them One of the owners was interviewed and claimed that despite spending over W80 million on the interior, he was unaware of how Adolph Hitler and the Nazi symbols could be offensive to some. Anyway, most of these bars have closed.

On a more positive note, I'm looking forward to a month in Korea in mid July (though not looking forward to the humidity).


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks for the explanation!*



davieb55 said:


> While I suspect Domtoren may have been trolling, I think a lot of non Asians would honestly mistake that symbol for a swastika. Also worth noting, until quite recently there were a number of Adolph Hitler theme bars in Korea (ie swastikas on the walls, waiters in black shirts and swastika armbands, pictures of Adolph etc). I remember two alone in the PNU area of Busan. One was called 'Adolph Hitler Hof' and the other was called 'The Third Reich'. It became a bit of a scandal, with the Israeli and German Embassies and Simon Weisenthal Centre criticising them One of the owners was interviewed and claimed that despite spending over W80 million on the interior, he was unaware of how Adolph Hitler and the Nazi symbols could be offensive to some. Anyway, most of these bars have closed.
> 
> On a more positive note, I'm looking forward to a month in Korea in mid July (though not looking forward to the humidity).


Apparently, signs (which in fact here ARE different because of colour and orientation) can have a very distinct meaning in different cultures, here any form of Hakenkreuz immediately is associated with Hitler and WWII. Thanks for all explanations and comments!!!!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

domtoren said:


> Apparently, signs (which in fact here ARE different because of colour and orientation) can have a very distinct meaning in different cultures, here any form of Hakenkreuz immediately is associated with Hitler and WWII. Thanks for all explanations and comments!!!!


Understandable.:yes::yes:
Now I know that you had a good intention.
Very sorry if some comments are harsh for you.


----------



## jlee (Jul 19, 2008)

davieb55 said:


> While I suspect Domtoren may have been trolling, I think a lot of non Asians would honestly mistake that symbol for a swastika.


They do. While I was living in Korea, a few of my American (non-Korean Americans) came to visit. Took them on a tour of the country...Gyeongju, Busan, Seoraksan, Jeonju...pretty much the entire country...and while on this trip, one of them suddenly got mad. "What's with your people and the Nazis?!!!" 

Me..."Uh...Huh...What?" 

"You have Swasitkas all over these maps and on temples!!!"

"Dude...Buddhist symbol...They mark Buddhist temples on maps...They've been using it for a more than a thousand years and aren't going to change 'cause some assholes in Germany used it 60-70 years ago."

"Oh..."


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

jlee said:


> They do. While I was living in Korea, a few of my American (non-Korean Americans) came to visit. Took them on a tour of the country...Gyeongju, Busan, Seoraksan, Jeonju...pretty much the entire country...and while on this trip, one of them suddenly got mad. "What's with your people and the Nazis?!!!"
> 
> Me..."Uh...Huh...What?"
> 
> ...


haha, 
It's really funny story and you are a good writer.

Anyway, this is the brief history of this symbol.

The swastika (Sanskrit: स्वस्तिक) is an equilateral cross with four arms bent at right angles, in either a right-facing (卐) form or its mirrored, left-facing (卍) form. *Earliest archaeological evidence of swastika-shaped ornaments dates back to the Indus Valley Civilization of Ancient India as well as Classical Antiquity. *
Swastikas have also been used in various other ancient civilizations around the world. *It remains widely used in Indian religions, specifically in Hinduism, Buddhism, and Jainism, primarily as a tantric symbol to evoke shakti or the sacred symbol of auspiciousness. The swastika is also a Chinese character used in East Asia representing eternity and Buddhism.*
The word "swastika" comes from the Sanskrit svastika - "su" meaning "good," "asti" meaning "to be," and "ka" as a suffix. The swastika literally means "to be good".

Following a brief surge of popularity *in Western culture, a rotated swastika was adopted as a symbol of the Nazi Party of Germany in 1920.* The Nazis used the swastika as a symbol of an alleged Aryan race. After Adolf Hitler’s rise to power in the 1930s, a right-facing and rotated swastika was incorporated into the Nazi party flag, which was made the state flag of Germany during Nazism. Hence, the swastika has become strongly associated with Nazism and related ideologies such as fascism and white supremacism in the Western world and is now largely stigmatized there. Notably, it has been outlawed in Germany if used as a symbol of Nazism. Many modern political extremists and Neo-Nazi groups such as the Russian National Unity use stylized swastikas or similar symbols.

*In the East, however, the swastika continues to be very popular and widely used, and is a religious symbol of Hinduism, Buddhism, and Jainism.*

Source
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

More pictures by Nzeozzang
























































http://nzeozzang.com/


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

More pictures by Nzeozzang


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by indri chan










http://www.flickr.com/photos/indri_chan/7314534744/in/photostream


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Dalmaji - Monsun 5pm


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Morning in July


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Comicon Cosplay 2


Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Comicon Cosplay 5


Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Comicon Cosplay 1


Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Comicon Cosplay 4


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 HipHip Traveler / Stephanie Huynh님의 Busan, South Korea


Flickr에서 HipHip Traveler / Stephanie Huynh님의 Busan, South Korea


Flickr에서 HipHip Traveler / Stephanie Huynh님의 Busan, South Korea


Flickr에서 HipHip Traveler / Stephanie Huynh님의 Busan, South Korea


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by Nzeozzang


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

photos by nzeozzang

http://nzeozzang.com/


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 WelkinLight Photography님의 A View of Busan


Flickr에서 WelkinLight Photography님의 A View of Busan


Flickr에서 WelkinLight Photography님의 A View of Busan


Flickr에서 WelkinLight Photography님의 A View of Busan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity;93040192[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephaniehuynh/7407645304/ said:


> [/url]
> Flickr에서 HipHip Traveler / Stephanie Huynh님의 Busan, South Korea


This is no good. Too tall on the hill.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Bu York


Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 When we were young...


Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Geoga Bridge Stream


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice photos :cheers:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Comicon Cosplay 2


Looks scary, 
Looks like a Kumiho, a korean legendary nine tailed fox who wants to be a human and eats human's liver. :nuts:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by Nzeozzang


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ Some oldies but goodies photos :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN-DONG BAK ISLAND


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN-Yongkungsa


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ Ohooooow! :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Gwangan Beach Fog


Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Star Trekking


Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Busan Cinema Center


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Pictures by Cannon


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 boomtown525님의 scan032


Flickr에서 boomtown525님의 Kwangan Bridge


Flickr에서 boomtown525님의 img707


Flickr에서 boomtown525님의 Diamond bridge. 3


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

^^ Nice black and white pictures.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by Nzeozzang


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

:cheers:
Thanks fro posting pics.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 For91days님의 Things-To-Do-in-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Sommer-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Sniffing-Water


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Life-Buard-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Korean-Hunk


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Busan-2012


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Islands-of-busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Night-Photography-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Modern-Art-Korea


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Abstract-Art-Busan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

This time of the year is sea bathing season, playing in the sea.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd like to spend a summer in Busan, to see what it's like.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 [Double J]님의 DSC02359


Flickr에서 [Double J]님의 DSC02361


Flickr에서 [Double J]님의 DSC02360


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 liaserge님의 busan tower mountain view5 cool cropped


Flickr에서 liaserge님의 busan jagalchi market12


Flickr에서 liaserge님의 busan haeundae beach


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 patrickbseattle님의 Girls


Flickr에서 patrickbseattle님의 No Nukes


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Morning at Haeundae


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Hillstate on Dalmaji


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Morning emptiness


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Busan


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae Beach


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Morning at Haeundae
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Hillstate on Dalmaji


Stunning shots.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 서울도갤러


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae Beach


A sweet girl.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 kskull님의 Haedong Yongkung Temple


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Picture by 본디스웨이


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

BUSAN-SINSUNDAE by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

BUSAN-BASEBALL&SOCCER by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

BUSAN-SINSUNDAE by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7860102136/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Haeundae by insung jeon, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

^^ Robhood,

Thanks for for posting


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome aerial shot...:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*The typhoon hit Busan this week!*


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Typhoon Bolaven


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Typhoon Bolaven


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Typhoon Bolaven


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Tropischer Sturm Tembin


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Tropical Storm Tembin


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

robhood said:


> Haeundae by insung jeon, on Flickr


Bigger version

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Gwangan Bridge


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

^^ Thank you for posting. :cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae


Omg that's some serious tanning. He must be sunburned.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Gaahhh I wish there was a thread or some info about that group of towers in the fourth picture of skyscrapercity's last post.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Busan, including this one:


robhood said:


> BUSAN-SINSUNDAE by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 For91days님의 Good-Bye-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Steel-Mushroom


Flickr에서 For91days님의 OMG-Foreigners


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Centum-City


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Candy-Land-Busan


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Busan-2012


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Abstract-Photography-Busan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ Nice pictures there.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 steive wonjoong님의 a couple tracking along the Dongbaek-Island


Flickr에서 steive wonjoong님의 Dongbaek-island in Busan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 이기대2


Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 이기대4


Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 이기대1


Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 이기대3


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 계류장


Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 계류장주경


Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 계류장주경2


Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 계류장주경4


Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 영화의전당


Flickr에서 몽키 D. 루피님의 영화의전당2


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a shame they didn't cover the top of the BIFF with solar panels. It seems like such a big thing to have as just roof. 

Oh, and of course, the Haeundae cluster of skyscrapers is just as amazingly beautiful as always .


----------



## Caleb15 (May 8, 2012)

Im proud to say that I am from Busan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 Nomad Within님의 Big Buddha


I love this photo.
The Buddha is watching the skyscrapers.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by 호박씨


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures from 준항공


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 SRotzoll님의 Marine City BW


Flickr에서 SRotzoll님의 Marine City Reflection


Flickr에서 SRotzoll님의 Gwangan Bridge


Flickr에서 SRotzoll님의 Gwangan Bridge Pier


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by 푸푸


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by from0









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zero-photo/8254818522/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zero-photo/8244503882/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zero-photo/8241601014/in/photostream


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 Busan Cityscape


Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 Hello Seagull


Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 Lighthouse Black & White


Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 Haeundae Beach by Night


Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 Bronze Buddhas


Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 Haeundae Beach



Flickr에서 EmreKanik님의 Dongbaek Island


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zero-photo/8455002794/in/photostream


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/valcione/8105417517/in/photostream


----------



## Caleb15 (May 8, 2012)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 snvplayer님의 Haeundae Beach, Busan, S. Korea


what is the name of those high-rises? and do they have a thread?


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^
Hi, nice to meet you, Caleb15

The name of those towers is "Heaundae hillstate we've".
It's a long name.
There is no thread about these towers here in skyscrapercity.com

Picture from Hillstate website 
http://www.hillstate.co.kr/


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Sunset in Haeundae


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Haeundae beach


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Dynamic BUSAN


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

very impressive city  like it


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 marichica88님의 P8112969


Flickr에서 marichica88님의 P8112973


Flickr에서 marichica88님의 P8112974


Flickr에서 marichica88님의 P8123071


Flickr에서 marichica88님의 P8123072


Flickr에서 marichica88님의 P8123074


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 faris-budak-besar님의 Centum City, Busan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Temple Roof


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 The temple's built into a mountain


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Rock Carving


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Temple Square


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Giant


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Hidden Buddha


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Up the cable car


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Julie


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Cable car


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

seaniscoming said:


> Busan's NEW bridge and international cruize passenger terminal


Are they replacing the old International Ferry Terminal? I hope so, that place was looking so run down when I took the Beetle to Fukuoka last year.

Great Busan pics, btw. Dalmaji Hill towers are looking really tall since I was last @ Haeundae. Awesome :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Dynamic BUSAN


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ^^

Busan looks great with so many beautiful buddhist temples, statues, frescoes and reliefs.

thanks for sharing all those wonderful photos!  :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by nzeozzang


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN_Centium City


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN_Centium City


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^So, are they going to build the Solomon Tower in the plot next to the Palace towers, or is there any other news there?


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

aquaticko said:


> ^^So, are they going to build the Solomon Tower in the plot next to the Palace towers, or is there any other news there?


Sadly, it has a bare chance for now.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 MrRabbit님의 P1170623


Flickr에서 MrRabbit님의 P1170589


Flickr에서 MrRabbit님의 P1170642


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 AwkwardAnne님의 View from Igidae- Diamond Bridge and iPark


Flickr에서 AwkwardAnne님의 Igidae


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Dynamic Busan!


Nurimaru APEC House by Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Busan by Night by keithmaguire 김채윤, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

EDITIMG_9856 by Tamas V, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Seokbul-sa by dabananabunch, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Gwangan bridge highway - Busan, South Korea by simonbondphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by thinker234









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8768701556/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Mateikun님의 Good Night Busan from mount Jangsan


Flickr에서 Mateikun님의 Good Night Busan from mount Jangsan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Dimboom님의 IMG_2992_950px



Flickr에서 Dimboom님의 IMG_1846_950px



Flickr에서 Dimboom님의 IMG_1836_950px



Flickr에서 Dimboom님의 IMG_1350_950px



Flickr에서 Dimboom님의 IMG_0831_950px


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

:cheers:


Flickr에서 brendonpearson님의 Yonggungsa Temple


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 i'm korean js,Lee님의 kwang an bridge.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-19


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-17


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-15


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-11


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

...


skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by Neozzang


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

More Neozzang pictures

Pictures from here : Source : http://nzeozzang.com/47504


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Busan by WelkinLight Photography, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Thomas Gilbert Photography님의 부산 [Tilt Shift]


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 (((vixpen)))님의 taejongdae


Flickr에서 (((vixpen)))님의 haeundae beach


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 hamesworth님의 Gwangan Bridge | Busan


Flickr에서 hamesworth님의 제목 없음


Flickr에서 hamesworth님의 제목 없음


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Explodingfish님의 Haeundae Beach Skyline


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 jnezam님의 Gwanganli nights


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Explodingfish님의 Gwangan Bridge and Haeundae Skyscrapers


Flickr에서 Explodingfish님의 Dongbaekseom Island


Flickr에서 Explodingfish님의 Haeundae Skyscrapers


Flickr에서 Explodingfish님의 Heaundae Beach


Flickr에서 Explodingfish님의 Oryukdo Islets and Ships


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 polargrape님의 Busan Wetlands


Flickr에서 polargrape님의 Downtown Sunset


Flickr에서 polargrape님의 Passing By Gwangalli Beach 


Flickr에서 polargrape님의 Busan


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

skyscrapercity said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polargrape/9092732607/
> Flickr에서 polargrape님의 Downtown Sunset
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polargrape/9090500538/
> ...


 
nice view and nice picture the sun reflecting on the buildings


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice pictures. Busan is a beautiful city


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 01059105


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 제목 없음


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Haeundae Beach at night (해운대 해수욕장)


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Gwangan Bridge, Busan, Korea


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Gwangan Bridge, Busan, Korea (광안대교)


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Haeundae beach, Busan (해운대 해수욕장)


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Muscle man


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Busan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Haeundae Beach at night (해운대 해수욕장)
> 
> [/url]


AMAZING! :shocked:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

picture by 도시인


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by 시월애


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

picture by 혜성


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

SCROLL -------->

picture by 보라


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 R.N.O.photo님의 A City Never Sleeps


Flickr에서 R.N.O.photo님의 BIFF Theater


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

Gatech12 said:


> Nice pictures. Busan is a beautiful city


I think the same...:cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 - MH -님의 Busan harbour


Flickr에서 - MH -님의 Busan harbour


Flickr에서 - MH -님의 Busan harbour


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jinmo Kim / 핏짜님의 2013년 9월 1일 장산


Flickr에서 Jinmo Kim / 핏짜님의 2013년 9월 1일 장산


Flickr에서 Jinmo Kim / 핏짜님의 2013년 9월 1일 장산


Flickr에서 Jinmo Kim / 핏짜님의 2013년 9월 1일 장산


Flickr에서 Jinmo Kim / 핏짜님의 2013년 9월 1일 장산


Flickr에서 Jinmo Kim / 핏짜님의 2013년 9월 1일 장산


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Busan Cinema Center


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Shinsegae


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Tilt Gwangan


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Jangsan 3


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Jangsan 2


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Jangsan 1


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

New skyscraper in Busan



skyscrapercity said:


> picture by ㅋ


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Marine city reflection


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Workout


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Main Entrance


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 sunrise city


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Fish eye HDR


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Marine HDR


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Storm brewing


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Wheres my top


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Topless


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Morning Glow


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Solar hour


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 From the Temple


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Sunset


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 mollisphotography님의 Meeting on the Sea


Flickr에서 mollisphotography님의 해운대의 밤 #01


Flickr에서 mollisphotography님의 해운대의 밤 #03


Flickr에서 mollisphotography님의 해운대의 밤 #04


Flickr에서 mollisphotography님의 해운대의 밤 #05


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Busan easily has some of the best looking residential skyscrapers worldwide


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 damiengabrielson.com님의 At 오륙도가원


Flickr에서 damiengabrielson.com님의 At 오륙도가원


Flickr에서 damiengabrielson.com님의 At 오륙도가원


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 damiengabrielson.com님의 Centum City/Haeundae From Igidae


Flickr에서 damiengabrielson.com님의 Centum City/Haeundae From Igidae


Flickr에서 damiengabrielson.com님의 Centum City/Haeundae From Igidae


Flickr에서 damiengabrielson.com님의 Centum City/Haeundae From Igidae


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130703_haeundae_027


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130703_haeundae_001


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130703_haeundae_003


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130703_haeundae_005


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130703_haeundae_007


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130703_haeundae_009


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130703_haeundae_012


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130703_haeundae_020


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130704_jukseong_010


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130704_jukseong_005


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130704_jukseong_004


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Busan Cinema Center


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Busan cinema center


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Home


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Oppisite


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Other side


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Narrow View


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Great images Sean! :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

èđđeůx;107689923 said:


> Great images Sean! :cheers:


THANKS AS ALWAYS.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 MIREA~님의 광안리 아침바다 분주한 닭둘기들


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Min Thiếu Gia님의 마린시티


Flickr에서 Min Thiếu Gia님의 죽성교회 2


Flickr에서 Min Thiếu Gia님의 기장-1


Flickr에서 Min Thiếu Gia님의 기장-2


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Sea


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Busan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 acase1968님의 Busan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

aquaticko said:


> I know that all the roofs in Korean villages are blue because of the Saemaeul movement, but is there any particular reason why Gamcheon village houses are so colorful?


Gamcheon village was actually a shanty town, poor village, and one of the biggest slums area in Busan. However, this village is turning into an art village and one of most visited tourist attractions in Busan these days.

It owes its heritage to refugees and the Taegeukdo religion - some 4,000 followers of the movement having settled there after the Korean war in the 50s.

Since 2009, when the government began to revitalize the lower socio-economic area, the shanty neighborhood underwent a very colorful makeover with installation works and murals on every wall.

Nowadays, many artists have settled there and called Gamchen home.
They have been producing lots of colorful art forms with the local villagers such as painting colorful houses' roofs, walls and so on.
That's the reason why Gamchen has become the colorful village.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

More Gamcheon village pics


Flickr에서 itsmicdb님의 7 2 2013.06.03 2 Gamcheon Culture Village


Flickr에서 Olly Denton님의 Cafe


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Gamcheon Culture Village


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Gamcheon Culture Village


Flickr에서 Headhigheartstrong님의 Gamcheon Culture Village


Flickr에서 For91days님의 Secret-Wolf


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-20


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-15


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-22


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-16


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-14


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-4


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-7


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-3


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-11


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-1


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-2


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-22


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by 해풍


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures bt Z


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Dongbaek Island (동백섬)


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Nurimaru APEC House (누리마루)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Over looking Sunrise


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ Wonderful picture. :cheers:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

I accidentally found similar pictures of Seoul and Busan.


*Seoul*

Flickr에서 Almer Frades님의 To Hike and Not Grow Weary

*Busan*

Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Jangsan, Busan, South Korea


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Busan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4699-Edit


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4720-Edit


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4850-Edit-Edit


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4912


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC5074-Edit


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC5086-Edit


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4865


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4897


----------



## AngelDowp (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy New year Busan!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Jahr des Pferds


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Jahr des Pferds


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Jahr des Pferds


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 청사포 Cheongsapo Haeundae Busan


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Neujahr 2014


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Neujahr 2014


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Neujahr 2014


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae Dalmaji


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 KimGOON_Photo님의 Kim GooN20131213_MG_0118-편집


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by ㅇㅇ


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Tamas V님의 EDITVOM1779


----------



## Zetto (Jan 9, 2014)

Busan in truly stunning city.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 Songjeong beach, Busan, South Korea


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 신세계 센텀시티 주라지


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 신세계 센텀시티 주라지


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 야경(2013-04-07)


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 야경(2013-04-07)


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 야경(2013-04-07)


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 야경(2013-04-07)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Busan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Canon Blog PLEX님의 이달의 베스트샷 [2달을 추적하다]_2013.07.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Voyagrapher님의 부산 이기대 - Panorama


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-1


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-16


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-15


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-7



Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-1


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-11


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-12

This the bridge between Busan and Geoje.

Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-2


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-1


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-3


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae Beach


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae Beach


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 LCT Landmark Tower


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 이태임님의 DSC04699


Flickr에서 이태임님의 2013-06-15 377


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 yollstory.com님의 KONICA MINOLTA ALPHA-7 DIGITAL 210mm f - 9.0의 1-125초 2010년08월14일_


Flickr에서 yollstory.com님의 KONICA MINOLTA ALPHA-7 DIGITAL 75mm f - 9.0의 1-125초 2010년08월14일_-2


Flickr에서 yollstory.com님의 KONICA MINOLTA ALPHA-7 DIGITAL 75mm f - 10의 1-40초 2010년08월14일_


Flickr에서 yollstory.com님의 KONICA MINOLTA ALPHA-7 DIGITAL 135mm f - 6.3의 1-60초 2010년08월14일_


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Tequila Kim님의 몽안속 광안대교


Flickr에서 Tequila Kim님의 황령산


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 cc.photoshare님의 sky building, by 11장유리


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome pics!!. Busan is a wonderful city indeed!


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Been there 2005 since that its grow fast


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Busan, Schneefall über Nacht


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 140110_nurimaru_001


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 140110_yonggungsa_007


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 140110_yonggungsa_009


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 140110_yonggungsa_011


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 140110_yonggungsa_016


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Sharing a Moment


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 4 men on a bridge


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Busan Panorama


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Little monks praying


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Stairway to the Temple


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Golden Buddha


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Shrine at Sunrise



Flickr에서 JTeale님의 haedong Yonggunsa Temple


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 BIFF Theatre


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 peace in the morning


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 0V4B3317-Edit.jpg


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Haeundae Busan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Centum


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Framed bridge


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Rocky sunrise


Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 Marine city reflection


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by 확인하자


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Busan Sunset


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Suyoung Bay (부산 수영만)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Juho Lee님의 2


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture from DCINSIDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산 마린시티


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 마린시티


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 동백섬


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 동백섬


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 동백섬


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 동백섬


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 동백섬


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 태종대


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 태종대


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 태종대


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 태종대


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대해수욕장


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대해수욕장


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대해수욕장


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대해수욕장


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대해수욕장


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대해수욕장


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대해수욕장


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 동백섬


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 동백섬


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 해운대 동백섬


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원



Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 부산시민공원


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 40계단문화관광테마거리


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 40계단문화관광테마거리


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 40계단문화관광테마거리


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 40계단문화관광테마거리


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 40계단문화관광테마거리


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 40계단문화관광테마거리


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 40계단문화관광테마거리


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 40계단문화관광테마거리


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 From the far side


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Out for a Walk


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Golden Buddha


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Lanterns


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Golden Buddha


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Homgbubsa Temple


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Blossoms and Buddha


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Colossal Buddha


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Big Buddha


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Gwangan Bridge (광안대교)


----------



## Baldin_Anderson (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pics and wonderful city....organized and developed.


----------



## Baldin_Anderson (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pics and wonderful city....organized and developed.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 To-Fu RocK님의 Reflection


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

seaniscoming said:


> Flickr에서 Memories are Captured님의 From the far side


cool!:cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Yeonggunsa Temple


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Busan Harbor


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Busan Harbor


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 북항대교 Bukhang Bridge


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 Busan Harbor


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 북항대교 Bukhang Bridge


Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 부산 북항대교 Bukhang Bridge


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Shining Kim님의 Sky Walk_HYUN_20131019_오륙_0058


Flickr에서 Shining Kim님의 Sunrise on the bridge_HYUN_140104_일출_0377


Flickr에서 Shining Kim님의 Marine City_HYUN_131114_이기오륙_0013


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Matthew Theron Photography님의 Busan Fireworks Festival


Flickr에서 Matthew Theron Photography님의 Busan Fireworks Festival 2012


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 민락수변공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 민락수변공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 민락수변공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 민락수변공원


Flickr에서 想像의 Photo 2.0님의 민락수변공원


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Colours of Marine City


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Great smile


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Jump Jump!!


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Runners


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Jump!!!


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 racer


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Jens-Olaf님의 23. Juni 6 Uhr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN - Buk-Hang Bridge


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 travel oriented님의 Busan | Igidae Coastal Trail


Flickr에서 travel oriented님의 Busan | Igidae Coastal Trail


Flickr에서 travel oriented님의 Igidae Coastal Trail


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Busan Seascape


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Busan, South Korea


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Candle in the Darkness


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Great selection! 

I miss Busan :_(


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Busan :cheers:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome Busan


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Yeah!*

Busan is most beaytiful city in Korea!
Thanks a lot share!!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan International Finance Center by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Free pole vault by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


Wave Jumper by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

釜山 冬柏島 / Dongbaek Park Busan by potaihse, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan Korea by Schlumpf1175, on Flickr


23022013-_MG_1475 by Lecter62, on Flickr


Busan- Sampei Town _1 by Lecter62, on Flickr


Busan- Fireworks Festival 2014 by Lecter62, on Flickr


28072013-_MG_3357.jpg by Lecter62, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

The Busan Harbour Bridge by JTeale, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan by D. Hendrikx | http://instagram.com/dannyh_76, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan by kaiserjuergen, on Flickr


Busan, Haedong Yongungsa Temple by kaiserjuergen, on Flickr


Busan by kaiserjuergen, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

황령산봉수대 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


황령산봉수대 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


황령산봉수대 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

수영강변산책로 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


수영강변산책로 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


수영강변산책로 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


수영강변산책로 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


수영강변산책로 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

The color is so vivid in this pic.



seaniscoming said:


> Busan Korea by Schlumpf1175, on Flickr


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Gwangali by Joshua Herrin, on Flickr


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Gwangali Daylight by Joshua Herrin, on Flickr


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

부산역 뒷편 by TF-urban, on Flickr


서면 마천루 야경 by TF-urban, on Flickr


전포대로와 부산국제금융센터 야경 by TF-urban, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

keep them coming bro


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Busan is getting better and better.:cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> Busan is getting better and better.:cheers:


Welcome back, skyscrapercity! :banana:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

IMG_9496 by Dimboom, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Busan is an absolutely beautiful city, thx for sharing the awesome photos guys!  :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

삼주 다이아몬드베이 요트투어 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


삼주 다이아몬드베이 요트투어 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


삼주 다이아몬드베이 요트투어 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


신세계백화점 센텀시티점 9층《주라지(ZOORAJI)》 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ Thank you for the new pictures. :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

이기대 일몰(dg7q) by 김병준, on Flickr


이기대 일몰(bij9) by 김병준, on Flickr


이기대 일몰(3lgb) by 김병준, on Flickr


140621 이기대-006 by 김병준, on Flickr


140606 민주공원-22 by 김병준, on Flickr


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Let's this thread alive again! :cheers:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Night View Of Busan City by insung jeon, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

from the top of Marine city 마린시티, near Haeundae


Visiting the Neighbors... by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

from the top of Marine city 마린시티 again


What's that ship doing down there.... by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

another shot of Marine City 마린시티


Look Up by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

and once again


Life in the Clouds by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

twice again


Marine City, Busan South Korea by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Haeundae view from the top of Marine city 

Heaundae Beachie, Busan SKR by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서

I don't know whether I posted this photo or not.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old governmental office in Busan with the new buildings in background



Old Government Office, Busan, Korea by 신우 김, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Geumjeong-gu 금정구, Busan 부산*


Busan, Korea by bm^, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Marine city 마린시티 


IMG_8077 by Rj Wu, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Dalmaji pass 달맞이고개 near Haeundae


IMG_8135 by Rj Wu, Flickr에서


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks. Mussoda
You bring back this thread to life again!:banana:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

This is kimahrikku1's post



kimahrikku1 said:


> Timelapse Video :
> 
> The Haeundae LCT The Sharp Part begins at 0:39 (for the first part, it's The W : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662491&page=3)


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Busan by SeniaKH, on Flickr


busan city by rotorhead photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Nampo-dong 남포동


제목 없음 by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

160501-1145-IMG_2812 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gwangbokro 광복로


160430-2144-IMG_2519 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gwangbokro 광복로


160430-1829-IMG_2433 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gwangbokro 광복로


160430-1654-IMG_2407 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gwangbokro 광복로


160430-1637-IMG_2398 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Jungang street 중앙대로


160430-1444-IMG_2392 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Busan station 부산역


160430-1330-IMG_2375 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


160430-1336-IMG_2380 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

somewhere in Busan


160430-1100-IMG_2288 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Oryukdo islands 오륙도


160430-1004-IMG_2244 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


160430-0937-IMG_2225 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gwangbokro 광복로


160430-0729-IMG_2180 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


160430-0727-IMG_2178 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


160430-0723-IMG_2170 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Lotte Department Store 롯데백화점 near Gwangbok-dong 광복동, Nampo-dong 남포동


160430-0715-IMG_2155 by Dennis Chang, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Marine city 마린시티


SAM_2954 by ievgen_n, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Dongbaek island 동백섬 & Gwangan Bridge 광안대교


SAM_3083 by ievgen_n, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gwangan-ri 광안리, Marine City 마린시티 & Gwangan Bridge 광안대교


SAM_2997 by ievgen_n, Flickr에서


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Request is done!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

,,,


----------



## Streetscape-0pt1Xx (Nov 3, 2016)

Amazing Pictures everyone, Busan ftw!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Applerecords (Dec 21, 2016)

0V4B7930-Edit.jpg by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Samgwangsa by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Samgwangsa Buddhist temple during the lantern festival in Busanjin-gu district.


----------



## Applerecords (Dec 21, 2016)

Samgwangsa by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

0V4B7928.jpg by Jason Teale, Flickr에서


----------



## Applerecords (Dec 21, 2016)

Busan Harbor by Tan Yilmaz, Flickr에서


----------



## Applerecords (Dec 21, 2016)

0V4B5825.jpg by Jason Teale, Flickr에서


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

Busan looks amazing!!


----------



## Applerecords (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeongdo Bridge by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Busan Tower by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Haeundae (Explored #324) by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

These towers will be the Busan's new landmark. 



Geemath wijesinghe said:


>


----------

